# A memory of my female krib



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Im unsure of where she is now(hopefully in a good fishkeepers tank). But I do miss her quite a bit. Do any of you have any techniques to get pictures of these guys? She's flaring at a mirror I placed in the tank.


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

I got the best pics of my pelivcachromis pairs when they were given something (dithers) to defend their turf against. My subos, which are by far the most shy in the genus were scarcely visible until i addded a few cardnial tetras to the tank. The pair is now constantly taking runs at the tetras and displaying quite nicely.


----------

